
Storing cookies requires internet users’ active consent [pdf] - gpderetta
https://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2019-10/cp190125en.pdf
======
gpderetta
This has been posted a bunch of times in the last few days, but somehow never
got traction.

Trying to post again.

